# How did you meet your significant other?



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I would assume that most responders would credit the Internet for meeting their significant other, but I've seen a few users on here that rely more on traditional ways to meet people. Anyway, I'm curious to know how some of you met your current or last partner especially when SA is considered.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Internet. OkCupid, specifically. Stumbled across his profile, felt we had very similar outlooks and philosophies based on the information provided; sent him an extremely bizarre, goofy introductory message that may or may not have included "I have all the important teeth" as an appeal to my better qualities...

Frankly, I'm impressed he responded.

Sucker.


lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tinder, of all places. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I met my husband at college. My friend found him for me. My friend, a pretty blonde girl, went up to him in the hallway (had never met him) and said "You fascinate me. Do you want to come up to a party in my room?" She was my suite-mate, so I was at this party and we met and were instantly attracted. Best pickup line ever.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Both at uni. 

But the second guy who I'm still friends with.. Technically we were both on a forum for our uni and lol the only thread that really took off on the forum was the shared one for my course and his (computer games subjects,) and that was a couple of months before I started at uni. Then he added me on Facebook but we didn't talk. We didn't meet for over a year after that when I made a Facebook status about wanting to see the new Harry Potter film and one of his flatmates/coursemates said he and a bunch of other people were going and invited me along so that's the first time we met in person. At some point, I think several months before this, a friend of his tried to set me up with him, but I don't think he was too interested at that point really. He's not generally very interested in people romantically/sexually, but his friend was trying to do him a favour or something, but I was either seeing my first boyfriend then or maybe just before we got together.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Usually sort of cross paths. I act goofy. Some find it charming. It goes from there sometimes. It works best for me if I see someone frequently enough where we can make a connection over a period of time since I usually lack the courage to go up to someone I just met even when it's kind of obvious that she's interested. Did try a long distance relationship but it was too far away and we didn't see enough of each other in person for it to really work.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ex on here....shot her a message and boom.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

my friend had a girlfriend. his girlfriend visited him and I was there because we were roommates. we got along and she told me about a single girl she worked with. gave me her number. texted her, I asked to meet her out on a date, some time later became my cute girlfriend.


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

At college. We had a class together and my boyfriend noticed that I was sitting alone and he said that I looked really scared. It took me a long time to get used to him and being comfortable around him but at least he was willing to give me time to get more comfortable with him.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I would say right here on SAS, but I got dumped last night.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

High school classmates and as friends. 

Through my mom. She was the daughter of one of my mom's friends. 

Through a night class I was taking at a community college.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

My most recent ex we met through a mutual acquaintance. The one before that liked my Facebook profile and sent me a friend request and message. All the ones previous were through acquaintances as well except my first girlfriend in high school. We had class together.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Atheism said:


> I would say right here on SAS, but I got dumped last night.


Oh ****. I'm so sorry.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I was in the bathroom at a local bar draining the lizard....

I noticed a phone number scrawled on the wall of the toilet stall....

Six months later and we were married.... :group


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

in the future


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I would assume that most responders would credit the Internet for meeting their significant other, but I've seen a few users on here that rely more on traditional ways to meet people. Anyway, I'm curious to know how some of you met your current or last partner especially when SA is considered.


If you're gonna make a poll, ALWAYS include an option for people for people who have never been in a relationship before. Otherwise the poll is flawed because single people will put in a random answer if they choose to vote.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

xxDark Horse said:


> If you're gonna make a poll, ALWAYS include an option for people for people who have never been in a relationship before. Otherwise the poll is flawed because single people will put in a random answer if they choose to vote.


Um...the thread is obviously aimed at people who *have* had a relationship before. It isn't intended for single people to answer.

It's right in the title. :blank


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Saw a picture of her online, walked into a store and there she was looking all shiny like! It was love at first sight! We walked out, hand in hand and upon getting home we embraced, upon the bed, one another. It was magical.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Online...just like all the other women I dated. Only real difference is she's a keeper, all the others were a bit more eager to get lost when it wasn't perfect or a little trouble arose. Our relationship is far from perfect... get pissed at each other all the time(well not all the time...really don't want to be the couple that fights all the time), pissed at her right now a matter of fact. Not married yet but I always tell her...we been married for a while now...of course she wants the real thing and I tell her you can't rush this(well I don't tell her that anymore) and just another time we are pissed at each other.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

at a house party


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

WinterDave said:


> I was in the bathroom at a local bar draining the lizard....
> 
> I noticed a phone number scrawled on the wall of the toilet stall....
> 
> Six months later and we were married.... :group


romantic. lulz.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

WinterDave said:


> I was in the bathroom at a local bar draining the lizard....
> 
> I noticed a phone number scrawled on the wall of the toilet stall....
> 
> Six months later and we were married.... :group


Lol the person who writes their number and person who calls will always be a perfect match. That's my next tactic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Atheism said:


> I would say right here on SAS, but I got dumped last night.


:O

I thought everything was going well? Meh I thought everything was going well with me and my ex as well and she dumped me so. Sorry though, his loss. :squeeze


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

SAS.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I met all of them at nightclubs. Why is *bars/clubs * not in the poll? It's pretty common place for people to meet. I know everyone thinks bars are just for hookups but not always.

I like it more than online dating. Much more natural and less forced than online. I can't handle heavy drinking anymore and I'm too old for all that.....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

On a forum for random people. lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@MCHB

Every time I see those tires on that hottie I get so jealous of you


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

MCHB said:


> Saw a picture of her online, walked into a store and there she was looking all shiny like! It was love at first sight! We walked out, hand in hand and upon getting home we embraced, upon the bed, one another. It was magical.


Daaaamn, she got some big ol' tyres :O (I mean that respectfully of course ).

*Edit*: Ahhhh, @geraltofrivia beat me to it.:frown2:


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

My SO at this time is kitty. I got her from a girl I dated - I met the girl online.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> @*MCHB*
> 
> Every time I see those tires on that hottie I get so jealous of you


I like em big and she likes it in the seat tube!

....I'm gonna spam that picure (and subsiquently that joke) into the ground lol! :grin2:


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

in class. we had a lot of classes together but never talked 'til then

we bonded over phoenix wright?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> :O
> 
> I thought everything was going well? Meh I thought everything was going well with me and my ex as well and she dumped me so. Sorry though, his loss. :squeeze


Yeah it's exactly that. I thought everything was going well too. Boy was I wrong. It was very unexpected. He doesn't even want to be friends. Thanks Kevin :cry :squeeze


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

School/Online/Randomly


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Atheism said:


> Yeah it's exactly that. I thought everything was going well too. Boy was I wrong. It was very unexpected. He doesn't even want to be friends. Thanks Kevin :cry :squeeze


:O

Exactly the same with my ex, I feel your pain. :hug


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I've only dated people from SAS so far.


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

It seems the SAS pairings are more common than I had thought. I feel a complex coming in 3, 2, 1... .


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

LonelyLurker said:


> It seems the SAS pairings are more common than I had thought. I feel a complex coming in 3, 2, 1... .


They are very common I can think of quite a few current and ex posters who have been in relationships with someone from this site at some point actually. Way more common than any other site I've been on.

You have to be quite pleasant, avoid talking about your issues and ideally post photos or videos of yourself I think. Also would need there to be people in your country though there was this one UK poster who hooked up with someone from Australia, who knows if they stayed together long though.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Atheism said:


> Yeah it's exactly that. I thought everything was going well too. Boy was I wrong.


If my memory serves me correctly you're currently finding things a little harder to control. I hope you aren't taking this too badly considering that, I hear that it hurts but I also hear it gets better with time.

Hopefully you'll be Atheism Plus in no time. :smile2:


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They are very common I can think of quite a few current and ex posters who have been in relationships with someone from this site at some point actually. Way more common than any other site I've been on.


It's a little ironic isn't it? Maybe it's all the unused sexual tension. :smile2:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I met my last girlfriend here. Were were together for more than 6 years(she would know exactly) and then it ended.


----------



## BeInTheHereAndNow (Jan 14, 2016)

You can buy fleshlights online! She's lovely, never complains that i'm boring or nothing!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

LonelyLurker said:


> It's a little ironic isn't it? Maybe it's all the unused sexual tension. :smile2:


Maybe. I can think of many posters on here who are attractive either their posts or photos + posts, sometimes insanely so  none of those posters would be interested in me though.  I've had people express interest in me over the years but they were all long distance and a couple quite unstable, obsessive or demanding, stalkerish (which wouldn't bother me if they didn't feel the need to tell me what they're stalking.) So I cut them off or ignore them if they don't get the message after being repeatedly told... I expect to attract crazy people though because I'm crazy myself.

There's definitely downsides to meeting people on a site like this.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

WinterDave said:


> I was in the bathroom at a local bar draining the lizard....
> 
> I noticed a phone number scrawled on the wall of the toilet stall....
> 
> Six months later and we were married.... :group


Was her name Jenny?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

https://www.thomann.de/fr/synthetiseur.html


----------



## BeInTheHereAndNow (Jan 14, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> https://www.thomann.de/fr/synthetiseur.html


So what your saying is KEYBOARDS ARE PEOPLE TOO, Y'KNOW!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

VCO's relationship


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

LonelyLurker said:


> It seems the SAS pairings are more common than I had thought. I feel a complex coming in 3, 2, 1... .


Lol yea. SA can be sooo isolating I imagine it would feel really good to meet someone who understands the most vulnerable parts of you (we typically try to hide.) I could see a lot of pairings working out, especially if they're nearby. Long distance works, but man it seems like it would be really difficult. I wouldn't mind meeting someone here if it happened tbh.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I've met them at school so far. Ugh maybe it's time to commit to that masters after all lol.


----------



## BeInTheHereAndNow (Jan 14, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> VCO's relationship


Walnut Whip
Function generators
Phase Locked Loops
Low-frequency oscillation
monolithic ICs
Daddy Long Legs
Sherbet Dib Dab


----------



## BeInTheHereAndNow (Jan 14, 2016)

_Everyday there's always
Much to pay the law says
I owe you - you owe me
I know you can stand on your own two feet
On this street for knowledge
You must eat your porridge
I'll feed you, you'll feed me
I'll see you stand on your own two feet
I owe you, you owe me
I know you can stand on your own two feet

On the farm
Linking you arm in arm
There's no harm in
Greasing your neighbour's palm

On this street for knowledge
You must eat your porridge

I owe you, you owe me
I know you can stand on your own two feet_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

BeInTheHereAndNow said:


> Walnut Whip
> Function generators
> Phase Locked Loops
> Low-frequency oscillation
> ...


Amen my son.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

xxDark Horse said:


> If you're gonna make a poll, ALWAYS include an option for people for people who have never been in a relationship before. Otherwise the poll is flawed because single people will put in a random answer if they choose to vote.


Watch out, we got a party-crasher over here


----------



## BeInTheHereAndNow (Jan 14, 2016)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Watch out, we got a party-crasher over here


Is that you in the pic dear? You're gorgeous! :kiss:


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*they didn't last*

soon over

same for each employer

only half is left in life

scraps

nothing full


----------



## BeInTheHereAndNow (Jan 14, 2016)

twitchy666 said:


> soon over
> 
> same for each employer
> 
> ...







Yeah Bwoi!


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've had people express interest in me over the years but they were all long distance and a couple quite unstable, obsessive or demanding, stalkerish (*which wouldn't bother me if they didn't feel the need to tell me what they're stalking*.)


You're very forgiving. :laugh:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

LonelyLurker said:


> You're very forgiving. 0


Well if I don't know, it doesn't really matter too much, at least online stalking. And some of the messages I get (that I can't talk about) are insane, it's weird to have so much power over someone else tbh (definitely to an unhealthy degree sometimes.)


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Lol yea. SA can be sooo isolating I imagine it would feel really good to meet someone who understands the most vulnerable parts of you (we typically try to hide.) I could see a lot of pairings working out, especially if they're nearby. Long distance works, but man it seems like it would be really difficult. I wouldn't mind meeting someone here if it happened tbh.


That's interesting, I don't really consider my SA or depression part of my personality. There are reasons for both of them and if those reasons changed I don't think I'd have either any more (at least not consistently). Yet I feel that I'd still be the same person at my core (if that makes sense), but I do get what you mean.

I'd be as open to something happening on here as I would anywhere else, if we're compatible we're compatible. That along with mutual desire is all that's required IMO.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well if I don't know, it doesn't really matter too much, at least online stalking. And some of the messages I get (that I can't talk about) are insane, it's weird to have so much power over someone else tbh (definitely to an unhealthy degree sometimes.)


I can only imagine, make sure you don't forget about the accompanying great responsibility.


----------



## mj123 (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't understand how some of you meet on SAS

Are you in the same cities or just have long distance relationships?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

mj123 said:


> I don't understand how some of you meet on SAS
> 
> Are you in the same cities or just have long distance relationships?


I would like those details too. The girl who got dumped was in a long distance one as I recall. I really don't think those are likely to work out.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

In a bar.

In a clinic.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Tuan Jie said:


> In a clinic.


You don't mean _that_ type of clinic do you?

"What have you got?"
"Me too!"
"We should hang out once the burning stops."
:laugh:


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@ LonelyLurker "Do you come here often?"


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

At work. He worked in the same building, but in a different department. We would see each other around occasionally, like once a week. Then we started running into each other more frequently, at least once a day, and he started making small talk (later he admitted he went out of his way to run into me, which was a revelation to me at the time. I never realize when people are interested in me). It ended up not working out though.


----------



## nekineko (Mar 4, 2017)

Met my one and only boyfriend online - not together any more, though. I had a blog - something about me intrigued him, I guess. He sent a message and asked to chat - we IM'ed for a couple months, had a lot in common, then he asked to meet IRL. I got scared and didn't make our first meeting, but he was totally cool with it and asked again. I didn't go into it hoping he'd be my boyfriend - I was only hoping for a friend. We met at a public place and went for a walk, and we had some awkward dates after that, but once I was more comfortable, we just clicked.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

mj123 said:


> I don't understand how some of you meet on SAS
> 
> Are you in the same cities or just have long distance relationships?


Mine was long distance I think most are here.


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sas


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Here on SAS. Got hooked on each other years ago, but we never expected to meet so it sorta petered out.

Ended up meeting her last year, which went about as perfect as I could've imagined. Recently broke up, although it doesn't feel like anything has changed. So I do owe much to this place.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I met my ex on SAS as well. x) We were together for almost 3 1/2 years. Things turned bad after we moved in together. My current partner I met on reddit. After my last relationship I wasn't planning on ever doing long distance again... But sometimes strong feelings causes all logic to get thrown out the window... x.x


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Wow bit of surprised with the high % for online. Its been awhile but AOL.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Fantasy World.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I was 11. He was 12. I climbed a tree to talk to him because I thought he looked cute. After some time he hopped out, got water, started playing basketball. I couldn't get down. Kids started laughing at me. He noticed the commotion and came over. He yelled at them for making fun of me, and helped me down. 

Later that year we were in the same sports team together. He kept sticking up for me. Throughout the next 6 years he did that for me. Then he moved away and we lost touch for ten years. 

Seven years ago we reconnected. I was married at the time. My husband died and then we got together. We got married two days ago.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

In my dream.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Twilightforce said:


> In my dream.


That was your 666th post lol


----------

